# Honda GCV160



## Skydog (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,
I have a problem with my Honda pressure washer washer. It is a GCV160 and it won't keep running when i open the choke. It will only run when I choke it down. I pulled the carb cleaned it and blew out all of the passages, new plug, new gas. No luck. any suggestions?
Thanks
Jim:wave:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

First, ensure there's good flow getting to the carburetor from the fuel pump and no vacuum leaks. While running on choke, spray carb. cleaner around the manifold and intake areas and see if the eng. RPM changes. BE CAREFUL not to hit the muffler, as you'd have a nice fire! If no leaks, and good fuel flow to the carb, then...
The carburetor probably lists for about $25. I'd buy a new one and be done with it.
Paul


----------



## Skydog (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks. I did the spray trick just forgot to mention it. I just ordered a new carb for it.
Jim:thumbsup:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Skydog said:


> Thanks. I did the spray trick just forgot to mention it. I just ordered a new carb for it.
> Jim:thumbsup:


The Honda GCV carbs are typically inexpensive. Doesn't pay to try and fix them at our shop rates, and for homeowners, why pull your hair out when you could be cookin' on the grill enjoying a beer?


----------



## Skydog (Oct 12, 2008)

It is basically the challenge of fixing it if possible. Before I throw out anything I take it apart to see how it works and see if I can salvage any parts.
Kinda like a hobby. Besides I am allergic to beer, I think its the yeast in it as the first couple are OK but after about six I start falling down a lot. Must be an inner ear problem.
Thanks for the help
Jim:wave:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jim, I hear ya. I've put time into things that I shouldn't have, for the sake of MAKING IT RUN again, just to prove _something_ to myself. There's a certain satisfaction in that...
Perhaps a screwdriver and a grill? PUN intended.
Paul


----------

